# More pictures of Delilah from the Farmington Show



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She is beautiful! I actually really like her Cafe color! I am very interested to hear about Delilah's strongest attribute! I hope to learn from everyone's responses about "breed type".


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it me, or does she not seem as flankey as she did in some of her older pictures? Her tuck up looks more.. tucked up lol.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Keeping in mind that I am a novice poodle examiner and in no way is my opinion expert, I would like to say what I see and then have the more seasoned examiners chime in to help. 
When cbrand say Delilah's best attribute is breed type, I see
A nice square poodle that isn't boxy or over angulated
I see a dog that looks strong and athletic but not bulky or tanky, I am not a fan of lab bodies with poodle hair 
Delilah looks graceful without being too fine.
I don't see super flashy but I definitely see solid and sound.
I see a dog that could perform a variety of activities from hunting and swimming to obedience and agility.
I can see her chin 
She appears alert and intelligent. 
Cbrand could you please tell us about her temperment? I would like to know what she is like to live with.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice, Cbrand.

Now... pic is gone and so are all my thoughts...

:doh:

Ah yes! I was going to say "balanced" She's pretty and not extreme. 

Tab


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Big congrats Carol ! She looks great I love her grooming.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

GREAT!!! She sure looks lovely. I agree, I love the "not over angulated" look. Yeah, the really angulated ones look neat in profile, but they over reach when moving.... I much prefer this, proper angulation with good, sound structure. She looks like she could walk out of the ring and go do a days work in the fields retrieving without stressing her body. 

She is lovely! So glad she is doing so well... so glad to see "color" being noticed!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Is it me, or does she not seem as flankey as she did in some of her older pictures? Her tuck up looks more.. tucked up lol.



No I think you are right. I don't know if she went through a physical change or if it is the result of different grooming, but I noticed the same thing when I saw her at this last show.  She definitely has more tuck in her up!

So how do we define "breed type". What does it mean when we say that a dog is "Poodlely". I think apoodleaday pretty much hit on it. But here are my thoughts.

Breed type is a general, over-arching impression. It is the sum of the parts, not an evaluation of the different individual structural elements. If you did a silhouette of the outline of the dog, would you know you were looking at a poodle? Is the outline square? Balanced? Upright carriage? Strong yet elegant? 

I think "Poodlely" at some level has to incorporate "pretty". Long, lean, chiseled heads are a big part of Poodle breed type. On top of this, I don't think Poodles, especially bitches, should be big or clunky. I think Poodles should look like they would be light on their feet. 

Temperament definitely plays a part in breed type. A poodle should exude an "air of distinction" and seem to be alert (without being overly reactive) and confident.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Judge David Miller said something really neat (he judged our Specialty)... He said judging poodles was one of his favorite assignments. Not only was a judge tasked with judging the breed standard, but also with judging the intangible that is the "poodely" attitude.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

She is very nice and I also appreicate the fact that she is not dyed (I think you mentioned Helen Lee James also made that comment). She is in wonderful condition and the trim is fabulous. Very nice and and a wonderful visual example of the breed.

I recently ring stewarded for a well know judge (and poodle expert). We had a wonderful conversation on all varieties, however spent most time discussing the standard variety. I am seeing two issues within the standard variety (which he confirmed) one being lack of under jaw and the second are fronts. I live and show in Southern California and am surrounded by quality poodles (I breed and exhibit toys, however started in standards). I think standard breeders need to focus on these areas!

Brandon
Melzano Toy Poodles
Home


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

These are great pictures. Thanks for sharing and congrats on her win.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

cbrand said:


> These photos come courtesy of Apoodleaday whose friend took them. I think they show one of Delilah's strongest attributes which is "breed type". Maybe we could discuss what that is.


beautiful girl cbrand! what is her registered name? nice and square and her rear is not over angulated. i would love to see a head shot.


----------

